# Alternative to Eheim double taps?



## zig (15 Apr 2008)

Is there?

I need a good few double taps but don't want to feel extorted by eheim is there an alternative, I'm looking for 12-16mm double taps. I know somewhere in the distant past I saw Fluval taps but can't seem to find these, anyone any ideas where to look or have you found an alternative.


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Apr 2008)

Worth looking at pond connectors?  Might not find the size you want though  

Edit:  Something like this maybe:

http://www.seapets.co.uk/product-detail ... y/897.html

You could have a set of 2 with a short bit of hose between them.  Close the taps, losen a hose clip on one end and disconnect maybe?  At Â£1.80 each, plus hose clips, it might work out cheaper.  I bet you could find these cheaper elsewhere if you looked, I just did a quick search for pond connectors.


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Apr 2008)

I had some of the Fluval ones and I chucked them out and replaced them with the Ehiem ones.  I found them hard to use and after a while they leaked.  The Ehiem ones were much better.  I can't think of any alternative that will do a good job off the top of my head.


----------



## zig (16 Apr 2008)

Cheers guys, just the eheim taps add up when you need a good few of them, pricey, but I will admit other than price I have no complaints the product works well.

I will keep looking, forget about the fluval and might check out some pond stuff see if I can find anything there.

Thankyou.


----------



## Themuleous (16 Apr 2008)

Let us know if you find anything, Peter.  As you say the eheim's aren't cheap.

Sam


----------

